# cnc plans



## eddieb378 (Apr 26, 2013)

First off I am green with wood work.But I want to build me a 4x8 cnc router.I want a set of plans with great detail from building it to wiring it.I don't mind paying for them although free would be better but like I said I want the plans very detailed and tell me step by step on how to build this.I work at a machine shop so making the parts will be no problem.I am not a machinist though I work in the welding department.I am gonna research this project from head to toe once I get off this shutdown I am working,I was just hoping you guys could give me a heads up.Thanks to all the work you guys do here.


----------



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

Here's some good ones.
CNCRouterParts
and a Book, Building the KRMx01 CNC: The Illustrated Guide to Building a High Precision CNC ,


----------



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

You can download the book here; http://www.kronosrobotics.com/krmx01/dz19781_9386_87105/KRMX01BookDL.pdf


----------



## malb (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks Woody for the KR link. I have experience operation an 8x6 auto changer system in a cabinet factory until retrenched and have been interested in the possibility of building a more modest unit for home. The link has been quite a help to me.

Eddie, an 8x4 is a large and visually impressive machine, but what do you want to do with it. To my mind it is truly getting into the commercial machine range, where features such as high power spindle motors, vacuum tables, auto tool changers etc are the norm. I figure a machine with the work area but lacking these features would be more of a hassle than a benefit, but if it's what you need, it's what you need.

My other concern is that it is a giant leap for a first step, and that spending some time with a smaller cheap machine to discover the realities of running, maintaining and programing a CNC might help. 

As an example the KR unit refereed to by Woody was initially intended to have a 4x4 working range but was dropped to 43" x 32" because of issues with drive mechanics. That machine comes out at 65" x 75" finished and weighs in around 250 pound. Component costs are in the area of $2500 US, and construction runs to around 250 hrs for the basic machine, then you start adding options and upgrades, buy a computer to control it and software to do the design and layout work. 

With the commercial unit I was using at work, the design and layout software was around $30,000 to buy, 50 hours to set up for the machine and installed tools, and around 300 hours to train and become competant to the point of being able to work unassisted from designing a complete kitchen layout to converting to sheet layouts for processing on the machine. Yes there is simpler and cheaper software out there to prepare the job files, but it either costs or has issues. The learing curve might get shallower but it's still all uphill with a few nasty twists along the way.

Expanding the KR unit to 8x4 by scaling things up is not practical in my view, at that size you are really getting into rack and pinion transit and servo motors to control the unit, plus a vastly more substantial construction. The unit I was operating weighed in at about 1 ton.

Sorry, I am not trying to be negative to you ambitions, just trying to provoke some more thought about what you are aiming for and why.

Mal


----------



## eddieb378 (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks Woodie great stuff there.


----------



## eddieb378 (Apr 26, 2013)

Malb you made some good points and I thank you.Is 4x4 a good size to start on?I was on the 4x8 kick only because I wanted to build one machine to do almost anything a guy could think of.I just want the machine accurate and built to run smoothly.All the drawings I have found for a 4x4 and smaller have wood parts that makes me believe it would be be accurate and durable for the long haul of cnc works.I don't have any certain size needs at all I just thought the bigger the better.I wish I could find a set plans for a 4x4 with rack and pinion drives and maybe all aluminium frame and gantry.Like I said I work a machine shops so just about every part and piece can be built with very little cost to.my boss has done told he would build all the parts for greenish cause he wants me to build this machine to make plaques for him for mounting his trophy bucks.Thanks again and if any one else sees me getting over my head feel free to chime in


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

Check out Mechmate and joes cnc


----------



## eddieb378 (Apr 26, 2013)

fixtureman said:


> Check out Mechmate and joes cnc


I got a set of drawings from joe and they are very detailed othere than what kind of bearings to use.- also think I want rack and pinion.I also want to build it out of aluminum in stead of wood.


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Some other helpful sites: gardnerswebsite.com ; cnczone.com ; dumpstercnc.com ; cncroutersource.com ; mcmaster.com ; solsylva.com (plans) ; xylotex.com.

These are sources I found that offer plans, parts and etc. I have the plans from solsylva which are pretty detailed & straightforward. The guy's at CNC zone seem to favor Joe's design. It is a good online source to post questions on. Good luck


----------



## eddieb378 (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks gary - ordered a set like you did


----------



## laurent_parti (May 15, 2013)

Check the backfoot / blacktoe website, it seems big and robust router machine


----------

